# Solved: MP3 Files & Windows Media Player



## Smokedhaddock (Mar 25, 2009)

Please can you tell me if it is possible to edit and merge MP3 files using Windows Media Player? If not could you tell me what software I need to do this?

I am running Media Player 9.00.00.4503 and XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 3.

Many Thanks
Des


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can't do it with WMP, but you can with Audacity, a freeware audio editor/recorder.

To work with Mp3 files you also need to get the LAME encoder http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=install&item=lame-mp3.


----------



## Smokedhaddock (Mar 25, 2009)

Thankyou, Stantley, much appreciated.


----------



## benjonson (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a very common question, so let me step through it in great detail. First off, though, rest assured that while it's definitely not recommended by Microsoft (for obvious reasons), the Windows Media Player can most definitely produce high-quality MP3 audio files from your favorite music CDs. (there are also audio file conversion tools worth mentioning, notably Smart Audio Converter)
_______________________
Life insurance Quote
First time home buyers tax credit


----------



## Smokedhaddock (Mar 25, 2009)

Thankyou for the reply, I will look into Smart Audio Converter.


----------

